# EZ Car Care Microfibre Pad £4.92 or EZ Car Care Microfibre Mitt £5.41 @CP4L



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Just bought a microfibre pad from EZ car care for £4.92 and a microfibre mitt for £5.41 at carparts4less using code mid20

Seems very good, haven't used them but for that price you can't go wrong.

I'll leave links for both the pads and both the mitts bellow and don't forget to use code mid20

- EZ Car Care Microfibre Pad Blue
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/ez-car-care-microfibre-pad-blue-552989790

- EZ Car Care Microfibre Pad Red
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/ez-car-care-microfibre-pad-red-552989780

- EZ Car Care Microfibre Mitt Blue
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/ez-car-care-microfibre-mitt-blue-552989800

- EZ Car Care Microfibre Mitt Red
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/ez-car-care-microfibre-mitt-red-552989770

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Cracking offer, gunna snaffle on or two of those!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Cole_E91 said:


> Cracking offer, gunna snaffle on or two of those!


You can't really say no to this price and delivered free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Bought a mitt thank you!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What’s the thickness of the pad ? Does it feel hard or soft ? 

How’s the thickness of the mitt ? Any padding to it ? 

Cheers


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> What's the thickness of the pad ? Does it feel hard or soft ?
> 
> How's the thickness of the mitt ? Any padding to it ?
> 
> Cheers


The pads are quite hard in fairness, slightly harder than a sponge but easy to work with. I wouldn't use in intricate areas though.

The mitts are pretty good, minor lining and slight padding.

For the price they're fantastic. I've used before.


----------



## AJ_ (Jun 23, 2012)

The mitts look suspiciously the same as the Gtechniq WM2 mitt, which I’ve had and used for years. Fancying a change so going to order a pad.

AJ


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

code VCL22 works for 22% off, so anyone fancying and additional 12p saving can have it on me!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> What's the thickness of the pad ? Does it feel hard or soft ?
> 
> How's the thickness of the mitt ? Any padding to it ?
> 
> Cheers


The pad thickness is at par with the ones I bought before at £9.99 available at many detailing stores sold as Korean microfibre pads... regarding the mitt, I never had one before but is not as thick as the pad obviously. Still has a good feel, but haven't tried with water yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Cole_E91 said:


> The pads are quite hard in fairness, slightly harder than a sponge but easy to work with. I wouldn't use in intricate areas though.
> 
> The mitts are pretty good, minor lining and slight padding.
> 
> For the price they're fantastic. I've used before.


Agree, but the pads all are like that as I mentioned before it feels exactly the same as any other sold as Korean microfibre pad, initially hard pad but after few uses it feels great, also I might had that I have large hands and this one feels just right, I have a large microfibre madness pad that I feel always that I'm gonna loose it but this one feels great in size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

2 mitts ordered :thumb:


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Blue and red mitt ordered thanks for the link 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

mike90 said:


> Blue and red mitt ordered thanks for the link
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You welcome :thumbs up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't find Sonax BSD as I'd order that too!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Cole_E91 said:


> I can't find Sonax BSD as I'd order that too!


Here you go

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/sonax-xtreme-brilliant-shine-detailer-750ml-549992160

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Cole_E91 said:


> I can't find Sonax BSD as I'd order that too!


you're welcome chap: https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/sonax-xtreme-brilliant-shine-detailer-750ml-549992160


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

fabionvieira said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/sonax-xtreme-brilliant-shine-detailer-750ml-549992160
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You beautiful human.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Cole_E91 said:


> You beautiful human.


Just trying to help. Everyone here on this forum has been always so helpful to me, teaching me that I try and reciprocate as I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

AJ_ said:


> The mitts look suspiciously the same as the Gtechniq WM2 mitt AJ


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the post mate. Just ordered a couple of mitts and a couple of pads :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers for the heads up.

Ordered just the one Red mitt which I'll compare to my Microfibre Madness mitt, if it's of the same std, I'll relegate the MM mitt to the lower bodywork/sills as I've had it for years now.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> Cheers for the heads up.
> 
> Ordered just the one Red mitt which I'll compare to my Microfibre Madness mitt, if it's of the same std, I'll relegate the MM mitt to the lower bodywork/sills as I've had it for years now.


Let us know what are your thoughts afterwards, I'll do the same with the pad, I'll compare it to my microfibre madness and my Korean microfibre pad from in2detailing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

fabionvieira said:


> Let us know what are your thoughts afterwards, I'll do the same with the pad, I'll compare it to my microfibre madness and my Korean microfibre pad from in2detailing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do buddy.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ordered a pad at £4.80. Cheers.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

If anyone needs some pre wash works out £11:51 using code VCL22 :thumb:

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/ez-car-care-citrus-wash-5-litre-pre-wash-552989470


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

cheers for that, got a couple of red mitts. the other three had sold out.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Dazzel81 said:


> If anyone needs some pre wash works out £11:51 using code VCL22 :thumb:
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/ez-car-care-citrus-wash-5-litre-pre-wash-552989470


When I said to myself I wasn't going to order anymore detailing stuff 😂 Couldn't pass up on this though for price! Many thanks 👍🏼


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I must be too late all the items are saying they are no longer available. Teach me to look earlier and not listen to the wife lol


----------



## tabs604 (Jul 4, 2019)

thanks for the heads up. ordered 2 blue wash pads. 

I also purchased the CG beers claw a short while back. It just soaks up too much water so will be used for the bottom half of the car now.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

RT1994 said:


> When I said to myself I wasn't going to order anymore detailing stuff 😂 Couldn't pass up on this though for price! Many thanks 👍🏼


Join the club! I've ordered a mitt and some turtle wax waterless wash yesterday and I don't need either! lol

I've got enough detailing gear to do a small ship!


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I ordered the red and blue mitt last night, just got this email from them this morning,

Good Morning, Thank you for placing your recent order, The items you have ordered (552989800 & 552989770) are non-stocked line and we are currently checking with our special order supply team for availability. Once we have confirmed availability we will notify you of the estimated delivery time to you. Thank you for your patience whilst we confirm this information. If you would like to contact us in the meantime, please do not hesitate to email [email protected] or contact our customer care team on 0203 788 7845 (Mon-Fri 9am-6pm) quoting your order number. Sincerely The Car Parts 4 Less Team

Cancelled order on the way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> I ordered the red and blue mitt last night, just got this email from them this morning,
> 
> Good Morning, Thank you for placing your recent order, The items you have ordered (552989800 & 552989770) are non-stocked line and we are currently checking with our special order supply team for availability. Once we have confirmed availability we will notify you of the estimated delivery time to you. Thank you for your patience whilst we confirm this information. If you would like to contact us in the meantime, please do not hesitate to email [email protected] or contact our customer care team on 0203 788 7845 (Mon-Fri 9am-6pm) quoting your order number. Sincerely The Car Parts 4 Less Team
> 
> ...


I've had this email before on some Meguiars products and they sent them to me. Not saying they'll definitely fulfill it but there's hope!


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

RT1994 said:


> I've had this email before on some Meguiars products and they sent them to me. Not saying they'll definitely fulfill it but there's hope!


Yes me too got same email and it took a few weeks but they did send it after they had it in stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

sharrkey said:


> I ordered the red and blue mitt last night, just got this email from them this morning,
> 
> Good Morning, Thank you for placing your recent order, The items you have ordered (552989800 & 552989770) are non-stocked line and we are currently checking with our special order supply team for availability. Once we have confirmed availability we will notify you of the estimated delivery time to you. Thank you for your patience whilst we confirm this information. If you would like to contact us in the meantime, please do not hesitate to email [email protected] or contact our customer care team on 0203 788 7845 (Mon-Fri 9am-6pm) quoting your order number. Sincerely The Car Parts 4 Less Team
> 
> ...


The last time I had that email the item arrived 2 days later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I only ordered the red mitt yesterday and got the dispatch email today for Monday.


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

Wax planet, one of the sponsors on here sell similar wash mitts for £5 before using a discount code. Much better service than cp4l and it gives you an excuse to add a couple of other items to try. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

I got the same email from CP4L on Friday morning. Let's see what happens but I'm not holding my breath with that company!


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I got a dispatch notification. I'll have to pay Waxplanet a visit at some point as they are local to me. No doubt I'll end up spending more than I should.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Just had a pad arrive, even though I ordered a mitt! lol


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

AJ_ said:


> The mitts look suspiciously the same as the Gtechniq WM2 mitt, which I've had and used for years. Fancying a change so going to order a pad.
> 
> AJ


I'd venture it's identical, just minus the branding.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

minimadmotorman said:


> Just had a pad arrive, even though I ordered a mitt! lol


I've had the same, albeit I ordered two so got two pads 
Suspiciously the pads have the stock no. for the mitts handwritten on stickers.
Sent them an enquiry as I'm not a fan of pads.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Received my Citrus Pre-wash today but still haven’t got the mitts or pads yet? &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

dholdi said:


> I've had the same, albeit I ordered two so got two pads
> Suspiciously the pads have the stock no. for the mitts handwritten on stickers.
> Sent them an enquiry as I'm not a fan of pads.


I'll give the pad a try but I've messaged them too to complain.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

minimadmotorman said:


> Just had a pad arrive, even though I ordered a mitt! lol


Mine arrived earlier but boxed up.

Just checked and thankfully it's the mitt not the pad.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ordered a pad, got a mitt. Nevermind.
Just ordered another pad.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Two red mitts came in a jiffy, yesterday.


----------



## AJ_ (Jun 23, 2012)

Ordered a pad and got a mitt delivered today. Not too bothered though.

AJ


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Ordered a red mitt and blue pad, received a blue mitt and no pad 😂 I’ve had issues with my last 5/6 orders with Euros/CP4L


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

RT1994 said:


> Ordered a red mitt and blue pad, received a blue mitt and no pad  I've had issues with my last 5/6 orders with Euros/CP4L


That's unlucky, I've never had any issue with them, one time took longer to receive Sonax bsd but it was because they didn't had it in stock but it was sent as soon as they had it back in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

fabionvieira said:


> That's unlucky, I've never had any issue with them, one time took longer to receive Sonax bsd but it was because they didn't had it in stock but it was sent as soon as they had it back in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I order a lot of products from them and honestly their service is appalling. I call them at least once a week just to sort out my own orders and make sure I receive them otherwise items just don't turn up


----------



## tabs604 (Jul 4, 2019)

ordered 2 x blue washpads and got 2 x washmitts. not complaining for less than 10 pounds delivered.


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Ordered a red and blue mitt and have received one red mitt only!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Same I recevied mine today I ordered a wash pad and got a mitt, looks like they screwed up alot of orders.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Might order a couple of mitts as I want a pad lol !


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Ordered and received 2 red mitts yesterday. No problems :thumb:


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Sean66 said:


> Might order a couple of mitts as I want a pad lol !


Great ... reverse psychology lolol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

only red pads listed now


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RTDW said:


> Received my Citrus Pre-wash today but still havenât got the mitts or pads yet? í*¾í´


You used this yet ?

How is it.?


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> You used this yet ?
> 
> How is it.?


Not as of yet mate, hoping this weekend will get a chance. Got good reviews online (which I know aren't always strictly true) but £11 for 5l of the product you really can't go wrong even if it is rubbish. Will let you know when I get to use it 👍🏼


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RTDW said:


> Not as of yet mate, hoping this weekend will get a chance. Got good reviews online (which I know aren't always strictly true) but £11 for 5l of the product you really can't go wrong even if it is rubbish. Will let you know when I get to use it 👍🏼


How long did it take to come through?

I know EZ car care are slow to deliver usually and CP4L can be too...so the 2 combined...i've been waiting 2 weeks


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks to the OP ordered a red pad for under a fiver,turned up 2 days later.Quality is same as incredipad


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Thanks to the OP ordered a red pad for under a fiver,turned up 2 days later.Quality is same as incredipad


Don't think these are anything like the incredimitt or pad. The MF is more like the Klin/Gyeon type where as the Incredi range has a strange, almost wool like base with the longer strands of mf coming from it.

Personally I think the likes of the Klin/Gyeon and even this EZ one are safer. Certainly feel softer to the touch with a more plush pile imo.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

robertdon777 said:


> How long did it take to come through?
> 
> I know EZ car care are slow to deliver usually and CP4L can be too...so the 2 combined...i've been waiting 2 weeks


Delivery was really fast on the citrus pre-was, came within 3/4 days. Still waiting on my mitt though which is apparently delayed


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

RTDW said:


> Delivery was really fast on the citrus pre-was, came within 3/4 days. Still waiting on my mitt though which is apparently delayed


Spoke to CP4L on the phone yesterday apparently they're suffering from major delays on EZ stuff at the moment I'm still waiting on my citrus wash I ordered last Saturday

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Are these not the same ones that you can get on ebay for a couple of quid...the chinese jobbys?
They look identical.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Pinny said:


> Are these not the same ones that you can get on ebay for a couple of quid...the chinese jobbys?
> They look identical.


Probably


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Don't think these are anything like the incredimitt or pad


Indeed, they're not.

As they were so damned cheap, and postage with CP4L is zero if you're in no rush, I bought two pads that if not good enough I'll just keep as backups / let the kids use them.

The foam inside is hard and stiff, the external fibers are shorter and there are less of them (you can very easily see the mesh below that they're fed through / attached to).

When you hold both in your hand it's very obvious why the EZ product is cheaper (and to be blunt I'll say this about any EZ branded product I've bought, a lot of which is obviously manufactured cheaply in China etc.).


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

None of the codes work now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Ordered a blue pad & got a blue mitt

Not too bothered TBH

Mitt doesn't seem to bad but haven't used it yet. Going to use it on the next wash which won't be long in this  weather


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Ordered a blue pad & got a blue mitt
> 
> Not too bothered TBH
> 
> Mitt doesn't seem to bad but haven't used it yet. Going to use it on the next wash which won't be long in this  weather


Want to swap? Lol


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

minimadmotorman said:


> Want to swap? Lol


I would have if we were nearer
Royal Mail have killed that one


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Still haven’t received mine &#55357;&#56834; ordered 12 days ago


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Today (Tuesday) I received a mitt and a pad despite ordering 2 of each plus no sign of my Megs dispenser bottle or my Pre wash I ordered. 

CP4L are absolutely useless and it's not the first time they've ****ed up for me either!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Just remember guys and gals they probably didn't have massive stock and all of a sudden their are hundreds of orders keep in mind many people will see this post and buy one without even commenting so their are many more orders out their.

THis is standard for ECP/CP4L I saw this when I posted the 10pack of Microfibers for £2ish their was an infulx of orders but everyone got them in the end.

Its not ideal but just bear this in mind


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rian said:


> Just remember guys and gals they probably didn't have massive stock and all of a sudden their are hundreds of orders keep in mind many people will see this post and buy one without even commenting so their are many more orders out their.
> 
> THis is standard for ECP/CP4L I saw this when I posted the 10pack of Microfibers for £2ish their was an infulx of orders but everyone got them in the end.
> 
> Its not ideal but just bear this in mind


My 5L of Citrus for £11 is finally here today. Took about 2 weeks though


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

robertdon777 said:


> My 5L of Citrus for £11 is finally here today. Took about 2 weeks though


Glad you got it in the end, ECP/CP4l I doubt had a load of stock of it sometimes they dont even stock the stuff them selfs.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I still wish I got a Mitt and not a Pad but I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

\Rian said:


> Glad you got it in the end, ECP/CP4l I doubt had a load of stock of it sometimes they dont even stock the stuff them selfs.


Still waiting on mine!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

